# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم هواوى سوفت ويير(huawei Software)  Huawei بدأت رسميا بإختبار تحديث الأندرويد 8.0 Oreo للهاتف Honor 8 Pro

## mohamed73

في شهر سبتمبر من العام الماضي، أكدت لنا شركة Huawei أنها ستقوم بإصدار  تحديث الأندرويد Oreo للهاتف Honor 8 Pro في شهر ديسمبر. وبطبيعة الحال،  هذا ما لم يحدث، ولكن على الأقل قامت الشركة الصينية الآن ببدء عملية  إختبار تحديث الأندرويد 8.0 Oreo للهاتف Honor 8 Pro.  الشركة الصينية بدأت بتلقي التسجيلات من المستخدمين الراغبين في إختبار  تحديث الأندرويد 8.0 Oreo على هواتف Honor 8 Pro الخاصة بهم. ونحن نأمل أن  تمر عملية الإختبار بسلاسة لكي تقوم الشركة بإصدار النسخة المستقرة  والنهائية من هذا التحديث لكافة ملاك الهاتف Honor 8 Pro عاجلا وليس آجلا.  بغض النظر عن الهاتف Honor 8 Pro، فقد أكدت لنا شركة Huawei أيضا في  العام الماضي أنها ستقوم بإصدار نفس التحديث للهاتف Honor 6X في وقت لاحق  من هذا العام. وبينما تم إصدار الهاتف Honor 8 Pro في شهر أبريل من  العام الماضي، فقد تم إصدار الهاتف Honor 6X في شهر أكتوبر من العام 2016.  وبالتالي، فليس من المستغرب أن نرى الهاتف Honor 8 Pro يحصل على تحديث  الأندرويد 8.0 Oreo قبل الهاتف Honor 6X.  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

